# leftovers



## Greg Rempe (Jun 16, 2005)

I save the pulled pork and put it in my baked beans the next time I smoke.  If you don't have one already, go and get a FoodSaver vacum sealer...well worth the $$ especially for left-over BBQ!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 16, 2005)

Whenever someone is telling me they are buying a smoker I always tell them to go get a FoodSaver...should be sold as a package deal...you never have to worry about cooking too much...it will save for years...and no kidding about the re-heating...easy as pie (credit Susan Z.)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 16, 2005)

I got a good package deal form BJ's like Bryan...I think mine was the 1050...$40 for everything!  I think my *ROI *was less than a month!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 16, 2005)

gold d said:
			
		

> so I'm hearing foodsaver...
> 
> will it work for ribs as well?
> 
> any tips for usage?



Yes it will work for ribs...I portion out enough for 2-3 sammies and then freeze the bag.  Ribs I cut in to half racks if I haven't already and freeze them like that...re-heat in boiling water!  Easy!


----------



## Finney (Jun 17, 2005)

Bought mine at Costco for $129.... now they're $99.  Canisters and bags included.


----------

